# Post Your Favorite Christian Song



## Andres124

Lets Praise our Lord Jesus Christ with songs and hymns  We love you Jesus!!!


----------



## Telliblah




----------



## Andres124

Telliblah said:


>


What is she saying? I don't speak Swedish lol. She has a beautiful voice though


----------



## Telliblah

Andres124 said:


> What is she saying? I don't speak Swedish lol. She has a beautiful voice though


Uh, here's the google translate for you. It's pretty wonky but that just makes it more fun right?

You probably get the gist of it.

_In heaven, in heaven, where the Lord God himself lives
how lovely becometh bliss, how unspeakably great
There, face to face, I
everlasting, eternal God will see, see the LORD of hosts

In heaven, in heaven, what clarity, high and clean
Not the sun similar to the uti his dinner glow
The sun never goes neder
and eternal oförmörkad stands, is the LORD of hosts

In heaven, in heaven, what blissful without speech
Of the angels and the saints what shine in the glory hall
My soul shall be those corpses
of eternity rich, of the LORD of hosts
In heaven, in heaven, man no tears seeing
Not death, not corruption where the school ravage more
Which is bestowed joy and glory
and peace and immortality of the LORD of hosts

In heaven, in heaven, the happiness you are ready
that nor ear heard yet and no eye seen
Not njuten of a fatal chest
Not sung by mortal voice, O Lord of hosts,_


----------



## Andres124

Telliblah said:


> Uh, here's the google translate for you. It's pretty wonky but that just makes it more fun right?
> 
> You probably get the gist of it.
> 
> _In heaven, in heaven, where the Lord God himself lives
> how lovely becometh bliss, how unspeakably great
> There, face to face, I
> everlasting, eternal God will see, see the LORD of hosts
> 
> In heaven, in heaven, what clarity, high and clean
> Not the sun similar to the uti his dinner glow
> The sun never goes neder
> and eternal oförmörkad stands, is the LORD of hosts
> 
> In heaven, in heaven, what blissful without speech
> Of the angels and the saints what shine in the glory hall
> My soul shall be those corpses
> of eternity rich, of the LORD of hosts
> In heaven, in heaven, man no tears seeing
> Not death, not corruption where the school ravage more
> Which is bestowed joy and glory
> and peace and immortality of the LORD of hosts
> 
> In heaven, in heaven, the happiness you are ready
> that nor ear heard yet and no eye seen
> Not njuten of a fatal chest
> Not sung by mortal voice, O Lord of hosts,_


Beautiful song


----------



## Telliblah

Andres124 said:


> Beautiful song


Oh uh I found a live version where the latter half is in english.
It's not a very literal translation tho


----------



## Andres124

Telliblah said:


> Oh uh I found a live version where the latter half is in english.
> It's not a very literal translation tho


Nice


----------



## Kevin001

Makes me realize the world is much bigger than my issues.


----------



## hoddesdon

karenw said:


> Kumbaya


I thought of that one too.


----------



## kuhan1923

My favorite song, also in my signature.


----------



## mattmc

I'm not Christian but these are beautiful songs.


----------



## Royals

Kuhan I am a big Aaron Shust fan, he has so many good songs. But one song is very hard because I am a fan of so many songs. I love songs with biblical lyrics and praise. I look at my playlist and see wich songs I listen to the most:

- Aaron Shust - 'Life Itself', 'Never Been A Greater Love', 'Glory To You', 'Let The People Praise', 'More Wonderful', 'Change The Way', 'My Savior My God', 'To God Alone', 'Stars Will Fall', 'Breathe In Me', When Everything Is Beautiful', 'Risen Today', 'Jesus Only', 'Never Been A Greater Love', Wondrous Love', 'The Name Of Jesus', 'Come To Me', 'Create Again', 'Give Me Words To Speak', 'Cornerstone'.....

- Natalie Grant "Your Great Name"

- Aaron Keyes - 'In The Name Of God', 'Sinless Savior', 'Psalm 52', 'Hope Is Dawning', 'Every Knee Will Bow Down'...

- Don Moen - 'Great Is Your Mercy', 'Give Thanks', 'Here We Are', 'More Than Anything', 'God Will Make A Way', 'All We Like Sheep', 'More Of You'...

- Bebo Norman: 'I Will Lift My Eyes'

- Chris Tomlin - 'Our God'

- Coffey Anderson - 'Lift Him Up', 'Holy Is The Lamb'

- Addison Road - 'Hope Now'

- Flyleaf - 'Again'

- By The Tree - 'World On Fire'

- Brian Doerksen - 'Father's House Lament', 'Come Now Is The Time To Worship', 'Holy And Anointed One'

- CeCe Winans - 'Comforter', 'Purified'

- William McDowell - 'You Are God Alone', 'Here I Am To Worship', 'He Is'...

- Amy Grant - 'We Believe In God', 'El Shaddai'

- Casting Crowns - 'Father, Spirit, Jesus'

- Donnie Mclurkin - 'Only You Are Holy', 'I Call You Faithful'

- Marvin Sapp - 'Praise You Forever', 'Be Exalted'

- Twila Paris - 'Praise Him'

- Krystall Meyers - 'Hallelujah'

- Kutless - 'Carry Me To The Cross'

- Laura Story - 'What A Savior'

But this song of a Christian Dutch artist is my favorite. This song he sings English others Dutch.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

_My all time favorite would be "Breathe" by Kathryn Scott.

I also love

"I Will Waste My Life" by Misty Edwards
"Higher" by Hillsong







_


----------



## lilyamongthorns

_Ahh, this one is my life story so it's one of my all time favorites._


----------



## Andres124

God bless you guys


----------



## kuhan1923

Royals said:


> Kuhan I am a big Aaron Shust fan, he has so many good songs. But one song is very hard because I am a fan of so many songs. I love songs with biblical lyrics and praise. I look at my playlist and see wich songs I listen to the most:
> 
> - Aaron Shust - 'Life Itself', 'Never Been A Greater Love', 'Glory To You', 'Let The People Praise', 'More Wonderful', 'Change The Way', 'My Savior My God', 'To God Alone', 'Stars Will Fall', 'Breathe In Me', When Everything Is Beautiful', 'Risen Today', 'Jesus Only', 'Never Been A Greater Love', Wondrous Love', 'The Name Of Jesus', 'Come To Me', 'Create Again', 'Give Me Words To Speak', 'Cornerstone'.....
> 
> - Natalie Grant "Your Great Name"
> 
> - Aaron Keyes - 'In The Name Of God', 'Sinless Savior', 'Psalm 52', 'Hope Is Dawning', 'Every Knee Will Bow Down'...
> 
> - Don Moen - 'Great Is Your Mercy', 'Give Thanks', 'Here We Are', 'More Than Anything', 'God Will Make A Way', 'All We Like Sheep', 'More Of You'...
> 
> - Bebo Norman: 'I Will Lift My Eyes'
> 
> - Chris Tomlin - 'Our God'
> 
> - Coffey Anderson - 'Lift Him Up', 'Holy Is The Lamb'
> 
> - Addison Road - 'Hope Now'
> 
> - Flyleaf - 'Again'
> 
> - By The Tree - 'World On Fire'
> 
> - Brian Doerksen - 'Father's House Lament', 'Come Now Is The Time To Worship', 'Holy And Anointed One'
> 
> - CeCe Winans - 'Comforter', 'Purified'
> 
> - William McDowell - 'You Are God Alone', 'Here I Am To Worship', 'He Is'...
> 
> - Amy Grant - 'We Believe In God', 'El Shaddai'
> 
> - Casting Crowns - 'Father, Spirit, Jesus'
> 
> - Donnie Mclrukin - 'Only You Are Holy', 'I Call You Faithful'
> 
> - Marvin Sapp - 'Praise You Forever', 'Be Exalted'
> 
> - Twila Paris - 'Praise Him'
> 
> - Krystall Meyers - 'Hallelujah'
> 
> - Kutless - 'Carry Me To The Cross'
> 
> - Laura Story - 'What A Savior'
> 
> But this song of a Christian Dutch artist is my favorite. This song he sings English others Dutch.


Cool man =)


----------



## mattmc

Breathe is a great song. I'm more used to the Michael W. Smith version but Kathryn Scott does it well too.

Speaking of MWS, this is one of the first Christian songs I really liked. Still one of the best.


----------



## meghankira

lilyamongthorns said:


> _Ahh, this one is my life story so it's one of my all time favorites._


ahhhh that's been one of my favorites for a while now! it's so underrated so i'm glad you posted it


----------



## Royals

More suggestions:

Michael W. Smith 'Help Is On The Way' and 'Agnei Dei'
Israel Houghton 'Speechless' 
Aaron & Amanda Crabb 'Miracle'
Addison Road 'This Little Light Of Mine' 
Babbie Mason 'All Rise' and 'Shine The Light'
Barlow Girl 'I Need You To Love Me'
The City Harmonic 'I Am'
Dana Jorgensen 'Your Love'
Everyday Sunday 'Here With Me'
Gaither Vocal Band 'Worthy Is The Lamb'
Jackie Francois 'Blessed Are You, Lord', 'Cornerstone' and 'Holy Are You, Lord'
Lenny Leblanc 'There Is None Like You'
Sister Janet Mead 'The Lord's Prayer'
Norman Greenbaum 'Spirit In The Sky'
Delirious? 'White Ribbon Day' and "What A Friend I've Found'
Adrian Snell 'The Trial' and 'Jesus Is Alive!'
Gungor 'Beautiful Things'
Jaci Velsaquez 'God So Loved The World'
Jars Of Clay 'Hymn' and 'Overjoyed'
John Waller 'Bless Us And Keep Us' 
John Fischer 'Alleluia (Easter Day'.
Lincoln Brewster 'God You Reign'
Pete Sanchez 'I Exalt Thee'
Big Daddy Wave 'Hold Me Jesus'
Brad Hooks 'Be Thou My Vision'
Imagine 'This Love'
Kari Jobe 'Healer'
God Unlimited 'Alleluia'
Byron Cage 'Thankful' and 'For My Good'
Fernando Ortega 'Give Me Jesus'

also good ones


----------



## SpaceCadet93

Kevin001 said:


> Makes me realize the world is much bigger than my issues.


Thanks for the share man. I needed to escape my little world 





 Love this one!


----------



## Kevin001

SpaceCadet93 said:


> Thanks for the share man. I needed to escape my little world


No, problem man. God bless.


----------



## shyguy07

When I'm feeling really down I like to listen to this song.


----------



## Subunit

I personally like hymns and hymn-like music a lot. Mostly anything that's peaceful and that has good lyrics.

Like much of the stuff from Fernando Ortega:





Audrey Assad:





And good hymns sung by whomever:

















I also really like the rebel flair and piercing lyrics of Don Francisco:

























For more mainstream music, Switchfoot is palatable, and Ray Boltz.


----------



## Bizarre

More than a Melody - by Yolanda adams


----------



## mattmc




----------



## simplywhite

Goosh!! there are so many Christian songs to choose from! ?


----------



## JohnDoe26




----------



## karenw

Amazing Grace


----------



## lookingforme

Completely agree in that there's too many to count, but here are a few I love. Sorry it's so long, worship music is kinda all I listen to 

Kari jobe:
Steady my heart
Find you on my knees
Jess lover of my soul 
What love is this
Beautiful 
My beloved
Be still
Revelation song

Misty Edwards:
I will waste my life
Do you know the way you move me
Glance 
Pour my love on you
Arms wide open 
My soul longs for you
Measure of a man
Lord I want you

Benjamin dube - bless the Lord, we lift him higher, bow down
Planet shakers - nothing is impossible 
Israel Houghton - alpha and omega, hosanna, to worship you I live
Micah stampley - holiness, you raise me up, another place
Tamely Mann - take me to the king
Hillsong - came to my rescue, the stand, none but jesus, oceans, your name high, my future decided, take it all, sovereign hands, majesty, god he reigns, all I need is you
Dillon chase - spirit fall remix, I surrender remix 
Gateway - king of this world
Donne mclurkin - we fall down, great is your mercy 
William mcdowell - withholding nothing 
Vicki yohe - mercy seat 
Judy Jacobs - because of who you are
Eddie James - as the deer, let it rain, rescue, I exalt thee, breathe on me
Marvin sapp - never would have made it
Kirk franklin - now behold the lamb 
Don moen - god is good all the time, it is well with my Soul, still
Kierra sheard - indescribable 
Nicole C mullen - redeemer 
Michael w. smith - above all, the heart of worship 
Amy grant - El Shaddai
David crowder band - how he loves 
Charles Jenkins - awesome 
John waller - while I'm waiting (great song for other singletons out there!!!)
Terry macalmon - the weight of your glory
Chris tomlin - our God, amazing grace, god of this city, how great is our god
Hillsong young and free - sinking deep
Sinach - the name of jesus, chosen generation, I stand amazed
Jeremy riddle - sweetly broken, this love
Grace Williams - healing oil, ravishing, my soul longs, his heart beats for you, oxygen, waves, pure song, burn within, fire fall
Juanita bynum - you are great, I don't mind waiting, psalm 23, pour my love on you


----------



## FloweringSeason

Here are just a few. 

--NeedtoBreathe "Brother"

--Andrae Crouch "Let the Church Say Amen"

--Hawk Nelson "Diamonds"


----------



## PrincessV

Listen to " NF " 

Just recently found him. He's a Christian rapper and his music is amazing!


----------



## Blag

Deck the halls with boughs of holly
lalallalal lalalalla :d


----------



## queeniej

I have a lot of favorites but I'll list a couple:

Hillsong Young and Free- Wake/ 




Rapture Ruckus- Volcano/


----------



## queeniej

3 Winans Brothers:


----------



## ChairmanWow

boogie shoes kc and the sunshine band


----------



## seeking777

I don't know how to link youtube videos when posting from my phone so I will just list some of my favorites off the top of my head. If I listed all the ones I love, I'd be writing a dissertation. 

Awesome God remix - by Charles Jenkins ft. Da TRUTH, Canton Jones, Jessica Reedy, and Issac Caree

Kirk Franklin Imagine Me - Nobody, Now Behold the Lamb, Hosanna, and a whole bunch of his other stuff

Trip Lee - Sweet Victory 

Yolanda Adams - Victory

Tye Tribbett - Victory

Kim Walker & Jesus Culture - Break Every Chain & How He Loves Us

I love those two albums from Michael W Smith named Worship and Worship Again as well. I will come back and post a few videos when I'm on my laptop again.


----------



## mattmc

_

And he cries
But you rarely see him do it
And he loves but he's scared to use it
So he hides behind the music_


----------



## Moonbow

Breakfast by the news boys


----------



## Kevin001

My new favorite:


----------



## DiscardYourFear

The beauty of grace is that it's not fair.





I am a man with a heart that offends with it's lonely and greedy demands.

Jesus I need you, be near, come shield me 
From fossils that fall on my head


----------



## sprinter




----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken

Im a fan of old school hymns. Always liked "ill fly away"


----------



## shyguy07

DiscardYourFear said:


> The beauty of grace is that it's not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a man with a heart that offends with it's lonely and greedy demands.
> 
> Jesus I need you, be near, come shield me
> From fossils that fall on my head


I love Relient K, fun lyrics yet deep. They're one of the bands I like when I've had a rough time and need something to build me back up.


----------



## meandernorth

"There Will Be a Day" - Jeremy Camp





"Where I Belong" - Building 429


----------



## UsedToBe

I'm not a huge fan of this type of music, but I'll play along. My all-time favorite is this particular version, Awesome God, by Rich Mullins:


----------



## odetoanoddity

Unbreakable by Fireflight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ksevile

There is a Fountain
There is power in the Blood
The Blood will never lose its Power (probably my all-time favorite because it is so true)
Nothing but the Blood
Leaning on the Everlasting Arms
When He Speaks (the Mckamey's)
Under His Feet (The McKamey's)
His Blood is on my soul (The McKamey's)
Do you know How it Feels (McKamey's)
I am Barabbas (He died in my place)
How Deep the Father's Love for Us
Tis so Sweet to Trust in Jesus
What a Friend we have in Jesus
Only Trust Him
Stand up, Stand up for Jesus
Because He Lives
I stand Amazed
I'm Going that Way
But for the Blood
The Blood that Stained the Old Rugged Cross
Down at the Cross (Glory to His name)


----------



## MaePa

I really like Flyleaf's stuff back when they were fronted by Lacy Strum. Even though they didn't explicitly call themselves Christian music, the themes were there within the rock edge. I haven't listened to their new stuff with Kristen May yet, so I don't know if they continued the tradition of Christian themes in their music. Skillet has some good stuff, I rather like what I've heard from Fireflight so far, and overall I'm open to Christian rock suggestions. 

I have the local Christian radio station on in the car for the Christmas season. (I also do it during Lent.) Maybe I'll come upon some new songs that'll call to me.


----------



## Vicious777

:yes :yes:yes


----------



## shyguy07

MaePa said:


> I really like Flyleaf's stuff back when they were fronted by Lacy Strum. Even though they didn't explicitly call themselves Christian music, the themes were there within the rock edge. I haven't listened to their new stuff with Kristen May yet, so I don't know if they continued the tradition of Christian themes in their music. Skillet has some good stuff, I rather like what I've heard from Fireflight so far, and overall I'm open to Christian rock suggestions.
> 
> I have the local Christian radio station on in the car for the Christmas season. (I also do it during Lent.) Maybe I'll come upon some new songs that'll call to me.


There are a ton of Christian rock bands out there.

I like Skillet, and Flyleaf and there are others I like:
Classic Crime
Anberlin
Red
Fireflight
Capital Lights
Thousand Foot Crutch
Everyday Sunday
Relient K
Ivoryline
Pillar
Falling Up
Emery
Stellar Kart
House of Heroes
Dead Poetic
Ashes Remain
Needtobreathe
Switchfoot

Some of these are more Pop but just an idea. And I'm sure there are many more I'm forgetting or I've never heard of before.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## findyourself

Creed is a very good and inspirational band. Scott Stapp is a great person. Especially songs like one last breath, with arms wide open, don't stop dancing and my sacrifice.


----------



## gthopia94

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Royals

findyourself said:


> Creed is a very good and inspirational band. Scott Stapp is a great person. Especially songs like one last breath, with arms wide open, don't stop dancing and my sacrifice.


What's this liiiiffe forrrrrrr??  Do you know what's going on with Scott? Last thing I heard is that he was running for the CIA.


----------



## findyourself

Royals said:


> What's this liiiiffe forrrrrrr??  Do you know what's going on with Scott? Last thing I heard is that he was running for the CIA.


Yes that was part of his mental illness. He's bi polar and went to rehab.

But now he's doing much better. I liked him on fb so I see pics of him and his family.


----------



## i suck at life

i have a lot, but heres 2 for now


----------



## mattmc




----------



## speedywheels2319

Josh Wilson - Carry Me

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JTHearts

I'm not a Christian but I find this song absolutely amazing


----------



## sprinter




----------



## speedywheels2319

PrincessV said:


> Listen to " NF "
> 
> Just recently found him. He's a Christian rapper and his music is amazing!


Have you listened to Lecrae? I'm not big into rap/hip-hop, but he is really good.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoddesdon




----------



## PrincessV

speedywheels2319 said:


> Have you listened to Lecrae? I'm not big into rap/hip-hop, but he is really good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Yeah I have! I like some of his songs, I haven't listened to his recent songs though.  I've seen him in concert once, it was a christian concert, I'm not sure what it was called, but that's when I discovered him.

To update on a song,

Hillsong - Pursue


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Micaiah

Even so come! :') all the worship songs from this is nice and touching.


----------



## Kevin001

How could I forgot about this song....it literally saved me. Got me through so many dark times.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Well, honestly i've never watched the music videos before but here are my favorite songs, anyway.

Leaving Eden, by Brandon Heath





Jesus In Disguise, also by Brandon Heath





Happiness, by Need to Breathe





You Are More, by Tenth Avenue North


----------

